# Dedication to Frederic Chopin Song



## Someguy (Nov 18, 2009)

I like to dedicate this song to Frederic Chopin
this is an Original composition made by me someguy
dedicated to Chopin


----------



## Someguy (Nov 18, 2009)

lol....
ok


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Kewl.

"Rising" that starts about 1:43 should be improved. It's too simple and straight. I would place few fast licks or some ff DAM-DAMs to make it more expressive. 

Anyway, it's still best solo piano piece that I've heard in this board so far.

And the title... it's terrible, sounds like some pop song for depressed school girls.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Anyway, it's still best solo piano piece that I've heard in this board so far.


Agreed completely


----------



## Someguy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea you guys are right I will see what I can do.

And if you don't like the title can you
give me some suggestions on a title
what do you guys think it should be call.?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Anything but lonely.

Fantaisie
Klavierstuck
Impromptu

Hell, even opus 1


----------



## maestro compositore (Nov 21, 2009)

Fantaisie is what id call it

anywho this is very good... dont dedicate this to chopin.. dedicate it to yourself. you deserve this one


----------



## Someguy (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol ok thanks man


----------

